

White Privilege, Quantified - wslh
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/02/white-privilege-quantified/386102/?single_page=true

======
gamechangr
1,500 is a pretty small test group when you're dividing in to ethnicities
which are subdivided between "East Asian" and "South Asian"

